# Road bike / cyclocross bike



## Hilldodger (8 Sep 2009)

What is the main difference between a road and cyclocross bike?

Have been asked to supply one of each to someone and they all look the same to me


----------



## andrew_s (8 Sep 2009)

The obvious one is that a cyclocross bike will have cantilever brakes and clearance for muddy 30mm knobblies.


----------



## Will1985 (8 Sep 2009)

What _andrew s_ said plus different routing for the cables to keep them away from the bottom bracket area. Some models have flat undersides to the top tube to make it more comfortable when shouldering the bike.

Not sure about geometry.


----------



## GrasB (8 Sep 2009)

Typically, but not always, bikes advertised for cyclocross use also are stiffer in the frame & have a geom that's more stable.


----------



## Dave5N (8 Sep 2009)

Decent frames don't usually have bottle cage bosses etc. Much wider handlebars. BIG clearances as the straw and mud quickly clog things up. Compact chainring and/or a 27 on the back.


----------



## monnet (9 Sep 2009)

Usually a higher bottom bracket for better clearance too.


----------



## zaid (9 Sep 2009)

monnet said:


> Usually a higher bottom bracket for better clearance too.



+1 
and higher bottom bracket = slightly more elevated riding position


----------



## Dave5N (10 Sep 2009)

zaid said:


> +1
> and higher bottom bracket = slightly more elevated riding position




And sore knackers from jumping on wrong


----------



## 2Loose (10 Sep 2009)

Dave5N said:


> And sore knackers from jumping on wrong



Well that puts me off a x bike for next years commuter!


----------



## GrasB (10 Sep 2009)

You literally have to jump on the saddle wrong to crush those bits unless you've got a long upper body & short legs.


----------



## Dave5N (11 Sep 2009)

GrasB said:


> You literally have to jump on the saddle wrong to crush those bits unless you've got a long upper body & short legs.


----------

